# Samuel Clark's Annotated Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2008)

See the following article about a newly appraised edition of Samuel Clark's (1626-1701) _The Old and New Testament, with Annotations and parallel Scriptures_ (1690). Clark was an editor of Matthew Poole's English Annotations as well.

Evening News 24 - My Bible is worth several thousand pounds (September 23, 2008)


----------

